# Espana, IOD & Hot Dog



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm in the process of growing out Sophie's coat out...

I received a sample of *Espana's SILK All Natural Shampoo* in the goody bag from the Repro Seminar @ Nationals. I just tried it out on Sophie yesterday & her coat is shinier. Which says a lot! She has one of those coats that take a lot of product to get a little bit of shine. I'm going to order every product in the 4.23 oz size. Has anyone tried them? If not, I'll keep you guys updated!http://www.espanaproducts.com/products-dog-cat.php

*IOD now available on Bath & Bodyworks online!* 
I'm goin to try out the kit & see how it fares on Sophie's coat. I'm eyeing the *NaturaLuxury Gloss Shampoo & NaturaLuxury* *Nutrient Masque* but can't justify buying those yet.. Has anyone tried supplementing their dog with the *Royal Jelly*?

Anyone heard of *Hot Dog*? I came across their products on Bath & Bodyworks when searching for IOD. I'm looking at the *Shampoo with Natural Extracts & the Detangler*.They look hopeful & they're on sale for $9 (previously $18). Or on clearance, not quite sure. On their company website:"Specifically developed for a dog's highly sensitive smell.." I'm tempted.. I'm a product junkie, can you tell? 

http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/search/index.jsp?kwCatId=&kw=hot%20dog&origkw=Hot%20Dog&sr=1

http://us.fruits-passion.com/order/item.aspx?idprod=346


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Keep us posted! We are always looking for good shampoos to add to our collection. Make sure you post some pictures too, so we have proof this stuff works. :wink:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

rdanielle said:


> Anyone heard of *Hot Dog*? I came across their products on Bath & Bodyworks when searching for IOD. I'm looking at the *Shampoo with Natural Extracts & the Detangler*.They look hopeful & they're on sale for $9 (previously $18). Or on clearance, not quite sure. On their company website:"Specifically developed for a dog's highly sensitive smell.." I'm tempted.. I'm a product junkie, can you tell?
> 
> http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/search/index.jsp?kwCatId=&kw=hot dog&origkw=Hot Dog&sr=1
> 
> http://us.fruits-passion.com/order/item.aspx?idprod=346


Thank you for the sale price on HOT DOG products. That is all my daughter uses on her yorkie and she has a beautiful shiny coat. The pet store closed and she just mentioned that she was going to have to order online. I have used it once on Cicero and I did like it also, but I'm using TropiClean products on him and I'm happy with their products.


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi,
I use Espana religiously on all my show coats. I love love love it!


----------

